# 240sx vs 300zx



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

awhile back i got hurt on the job,now i will be getting a settlement for about 18000 i get to keep about 8000, the wife gets 10000 towards a house question is 240sx or 300zx really like them both,had an 89 a couple years ago which one do you guys think is a better car,im looking at 84thru89 300 or 91thru95 240 pros and cons please thanks


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

The Z31 (84-89) 300's are awesome cars. Especially turbo. It's going to be damn hard to find one that is even in decent condition though. But they're really cheap, so the rest of the money can go towards fixing problems, which they have quite a bit of. They handle like a badass, and once boost hits, the whole 196hp or so puts you in your seat believe it or not. 86 was always my favorite year. And Digi-Dash is the most badass thing ever!! If you want more info go to Zcar.com or Z31.com. Both good websites.

The S13 (89-94) 240 is also a good car. 89-90 came with SOHC KA24DE though. 91-94 came w/ DOHC. Much better obviously. People say that they'd rather swap in an SR than turbo the KA...the KA is a great motor to turbo if built well and strong. They can hold boost just like the SR but will not respond to mods any better. Never ridden in one but I also hear they handle very well. And of course, "drifting" is always fun! For more info check out Zilvia.net. That's where I learned all of the info I know about them. Which is almost a tad too much. 

Good luck w/ choosing! They're both good cars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Zexel, thank you


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

for 8k, I would suggest a 95-96 silvia (the better looking S14, albeit a little bit heavier) with the S13 Redtop DET Swap, or a 91-94 with some sort of front end conversion (Silvia or S15) with the same engine. 89-90 can be gotten for cheaper, but greater problems arise trying to swap the engine, which is not worth it.


----------

